# Budget pedals/shoes?



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are the lower priced shoes and pedals even worth buying?? Say, like Exustar E-PR 101 pedals? I really don't want to spend a ton on pedals and shoes at this point. Thanks.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

Check Amazon for pedals. I found mine a lot cheaper than any local store.

I bought shoes at an REI sale, 30% off.

No idea about the pedals you mention above, sorry.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Jagtec1 said:


> Are the lower priced shoes and pedals even worth buying?? Say, like Exustar E-PR 101 pedals? I really don't want to spend a ton on pedals and shoes at this point. Thanks.


Some of the Exustars are not bad at all, considering the price. If you want to go with them, check out Wabi, shill-link below. They've got a sale on the better-looking PR-70s. At $25/pr, worth a try. But keep in mind that these pedals use the old ("Arc," "Delta") LOOK cleat, which is still available everywhere, but _not_ compatible with LOOK Keo stuff. 

http://www.wabicycles.com/pedal_options.html


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no firsthand experience with the Exustar's, but since they're compatible with some LOOK cleats, see no problem with their inherent design. 

The problem with going cheap (IME) is more with shoes, because corners are cut in the quality of insoles and stiffness of soles, both critical to comfort and performance. 

That said (given the choice), I'd spend more on the shoes and less on the pedals. But either way, keep in mind that along with design, proper cleat setup (being an integral part of bike fit) is key to avoiding the common hotspots (among other fit issues) and maximizing performance.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Performance Bike has Forté CR150 for $35. Maybe these are the same?? Get pretty good reviews.


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I found a local Performance Bike store, and ended up getting Forte Team road pedals, and Scattante shoes. It was nice to be able to try them on before buying!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Jagtec1 said:


> I found a local Performance Bike store, and ended up getting Forte Team road pedals, and Scattante shoes. It was nice to be able to try them on before buying!


Well done. Performance house-brand stuff is often a great deal. Those pedals are a knock-off of Look, probably made by Wellgo. I've had great luck wth several models of Performance pedals. 

Now just get those cleats set up right, and practice clipping in and out, and you're good to go.


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Are you only considering road pedals?*

There are some good deals to be had on SPD pedals out there. The Shimano M520 is one that comes to mind. You can also get multi-release cleats for these pedals, which are an advantage if you haven't rode clipless before. SPD shoes are also a lot easier to walk in off the bike.


----------

